

Isolation Therapy - jotm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isolation_tank

======
jfasi
That does sound relaxing...

~~~
jotm
It's pretty much the layman's (or scientist's) meditation chamber - building
one should be pretty cheap nowadays, too...

